# Bacon Salt ?



## knine (Aug 22, 2007)

http://www.baconsalt.com/


i love bacon BUT dam !


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 22, 2007)

God Bless those people.


----------



## bknox (Aug 22, 2007)

Now all the calorie conscience Kosher vegetarians I know will know the pleasure we know as bacon.


----------



## john a (Aug 22, 2007)

Just showed this to my wife, she asked who would want everything to taste like bacon.     ME!!! I'm going to order some.


----------



## bknox (Aug 22, 2007)

I am wondering how it tastes on BACON!! :ROFL


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 22, 2007)

bknox said:
			
		

> I am wondering how it tastes on BACON!! :ROFL



Just a guess.........................salty?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good, I miss the bacon flavored crackers


----------



## john a (Aug 23, 2007)

I ordered some today


----------



## john a (Sep 7, 2007)

How the hell do I know, after a couple of large scotch's my taste buds are zonked out; anything tastes good.   

You have just given me an idea. I have the Regular, Hickory, and Peppered versions of this stuff. Reading Larry Wolfes posts about  developing his new rub tells me he has very discerning taste buds so I'm going to send him one of these to test.; Larry, which one do you want? Another tester will be a famous video poster, although his taste buds might be fried by too many pops; JB, which one do you want? Who wants the last one, first response to this post gets it.

Yep, I've had the first scotch while posting this, time for #2


----------



## wittdog (Sep 7, 2007)

Hickory dickory doc


----------



## john a (Sep 8, 2007)

On the way this week. JB, PM me with an address please.


----------



## john a (Sep 10, 2007)

OK taste testers, it's on the way.


----------



## john a (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, all of the taste testers should have received the bacon salt by now. Start testing and reporting.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok boy this stuff taste like ground imatation bacon bits with some salt & other spices added... Its ok, I would add it to a bland dish like restaurant eggs or grits. It would work on oven roasted tators or for Boys who pack a lunch on fresh sliced tomators or cucumbers, Put a jar in your lunchbox & use it in place of salt with tequila & lemon... BOY


----------



## ddog27 (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought the three pack of bacon salt. It is great stuff! I love the hickory bacon salt the best! I have been putting it on everything!!


----------



## john a (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmm, should be reports from the other taste testers coming soon.  :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 18, 2007)

John I'm sorry, I never saw the part about you sending this out?  

But I received my bacon salt several days ago and have only had a chance to try it out of my hand.  I reminds me of "Baco's" with extra salt.  But that's a good thing, cause I loved the Baco's and I love salt!  This stuff would be good on any kind of potatoes, vegetables, grits, sandwiches, scrambled eggs, etc.  I really like it and so did my 5 year old daughter, "Wolfe Rubs Official Taste Tester"!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2007)

Got mine the other day thanks John..I concur with mr JB...some good stuff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Ok boy this stuff taste like ground imatation bacon bits with some salt & other spices added... Its ok, I would add it to a bland dish like restaurant eggs or grits. It would work on oven roasted tators or for Boys who pack a lunch on fresh sliced tomators or cucumbers, Put a jar in your lunchbox & use it in place of salt with tequila & lemon... BOY



Boy, if you ever had my grits you wouldn't be puttin nuttin on em.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":11x6au1w]Ok boy this stuff taste like ground imatation bacon bits with some salt & other spices added... Its ok, I would add it to a bland dish like restaurant eggs or grits. It would work on oven roasted tators or for Boys who pack a lunch on fresh sliced tomators or cucumbers, Put a jar in your lunchbox & use it in place of salt with tequila & lemon... BOY



Boy, if you ever had my grits you wouldn't be puttin nuttin on em.[/quote:11x6au1w]

You've never offered me grits!  I know what I want for breakfast at the next SOTB!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2007)

Post us Yankees a grit recipe Cappy....enlighten us..the only thing we know about grits we learned from Flo telling Mel to kiss her grits...and from My Cousin Vinny...between that movie and the other one....it's going to be tough to get me down south


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2007)

shrimp and grits cakes will probably be my ABP turn in....eat all you want.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 20, 2007)

Ill post yall some recipes from my desktop tomorrow, Laptop keyboars suck


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2007)

Witt, would you really try em?

Start with stoneground yellow grits.  They're harder to find, but it's
the difference between bottom round and ribeye..you get what you pay for.

Follow the directions but for the liquid, use a third water, a third milk, and a third chicken stock....add
salt and pepper in the liquid before adding the grits.
At this point you can add anything   if you're going to eat em breakfast style...any vegetable, any cooked meat, any herb or spice, cheese, etc..

what I'm working on now is pouring those grits into a baking dish or
half pan and refrigerating overnight.  You can then cut them into
squares and pan fry em like a polenta square, and ladle your shrimp
and sauce over the top.  Don't let the grits be to loose when you pour em
in the pan.  You want tender nuggets with a slightly coarse consistency, not soupy runny stuff.  For some reason, this version of corn hosts
flavors much better than any other way.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 21, 2007)

Hell ya I'll try em...and I'll report back...sorry about the thread jack..I'll add the bacon salt as well..


----------

